# When does puppyhood become adolescence?



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all, I have been searching the internet for information on puppy vs. adolescent behavior, but it is difficult to gauge since Cockapoos are smaller dogs and therefore mature faster than larger dogs.

Do any of you have input on when (age-wise) puppyhood transitions into adolescence for this breed and what the signs are that it's happening?

Ludo is only almost 13 weeks but I feel like he acts more like an adolescent than a puppy - he is starting to dig more, bark more, jump up, mouth obnoxiously, doesn't want to stay as close to me, etc. When he's calm he's great, but otherwise ... 

I think perhaps he could be teething and that is making him crazier too.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the "teenager stage" starts after you think they have been trained...and then they start to defy you at every tun...lol.

You are still very much at 13 weeks in the puppy stage...you are looking more at like 6-7 months for the teenage stage to kick in.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah ... Ludo is very much a puppy, I was just curious when I'll start to see the adolescent transition, since it seems so similar to the puppy stage. 6-7 months huh ... not long now haha.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

To be honest I never really noticed much change as our boy was a handful until he started calming down at around 10 months!! In fact I was going to put a post on saying I think he is going through a late teenage stage as just the last month (at around 18 months) he started getting quite naughty, he has discovered that nothing too bad actually happens to him If he ignores me when out and has started ignoring me more than ever before and keeping out of my way until he wants to come to me - and because he does always in the end I have to still praise him!! but yes generally it does seem to be between 5-8 months.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

DB1 said:


> To be honest I never really noticed much change as our boy was a handful until he started calming down at around 10 months!! In fact I was going to put a post on saying I think he is going through a late teenage stage as just the last month (at around 18 months) he started getting quite naughty, he has discovered that nothing too bad actually happens to him If he ignores me when out and has started ignoring me more than ever before and keeping out of my way until he wants to come to me - and because he does always in the end I have to still praise him!! but yes generally it does seem to be between 5-8 months.


Oh goodness... Frankie is just around the corner from 5 months...

Any advice for when they do get to the adolescence phase? lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

when in doubt...go back to the basics on training.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

For us it was 9-12 months!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly got her "teenager" moment at around 7-8 months it wasn't too bad but she was more defiant so had to go back to basics. It wasn't as bad as the puppy stage though


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh, that's why Lexi runs away from me sometimes so I am chasing her and he won't sit for his food unless I repeat myself. Adolescence already? I think I'm a little sad.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

At 6 months both mine started to challenge me over lead recall. They had always been so good and suddenly they ignored me when it was time to leave the park or woods and go home. It was a trying time but we got through it and fortunately Dexter was over it before we got Bonnie.


----------

